# what is the difference



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Brake Difference?*

what is the difference between the 2.0 L performance front brake rotors than the ones of the 1.6 ? 










these are for the 2.0 L but i was wondering cant these fit the 1.6 L engines as well?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I was accidently sent powerslot 2.0 rotors once, and my mechanic tried installing them. They fit, but the difference was that the rotor size was bigger than those for the 1.6l, meaning the edge of the rotor rubbed against the inside of the caliper, making a horrible grinding sound. I'm glad they took them back.


----------

